# Would this be too much fish for a 40 gallon fish tank?



## yellowonyellow (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I'm looking to set-up a 40 gallon planted (with live plants) breeder fish tank. I will throw in a big driftwood and a bunch of hiding spots. Before I even do anything else, I want to have a plan of what type of fishes I will be keeping. Here is a rough idea of what I want. Will these be too much?

3 (1M 2F) dwarf gourami
1 male betta fish
1 swordtail fish
7 panda cory catfish
1 bristlenose pleco
8-12 neon/ember/cardinal tetras (haven't decide which one/might mix them)
Some red cherry shrimp (which might breed? idk)

If you go by the 1inch per gallon rule, the adult size total would be about 34-40" ish minus the shrimp.

With all those fishes, will my 40 gallon tank be able to support all these fishes or am I being sel-"fish" in wanting them all. Also, any suggestion to my collection will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I wouldn't put the gouramis with the betta- being in the same family means that they'd fight. Also, the shrimp will probably turn into a favorite fish food, so if you want an established colony, I would leave out the swordtail as well, and watch either the gourami or the betta, depending on what you get. I would get the shrimp first thing after the tank has cycled, and let them establish themselves for several months so there is a sizable population before adding fish. 

Also, don't mix the tetras, they look better with just one species schooling. Even though you can mix the neons and cardinals because they look like each other (and so will probably school), don't include the embers if you do, since they won't school with the others. 

Either way, you probably will not have fish breeding in that tank, though it could make a nice community tank. To get fish breeding, you would likely need a species-only tank, and have and extra tanks, special fry foods and so on.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree with kay, the gourami and bettas might not work, the tetras might nip at the bettas fins, and the betta may also not like the swordtail if it is brightly colored.


----------



## yellowonyellow (Mar 23, 2012)

Kehy said:


> I wouldn't put the gouramis with the betta- being in the same family means that they'd fight. Also, the shrimp will probably turn into a favorite fish food, so if you want an established colony, I would leave out the swordtail as well, and watch either the gourami or the betta, depending on what you get. I would get the shrimp first thing after the tank has cycled, and let them establish themselves for several months so there is a sizable population before adding fish.
> 
> Also, don't mix the tetras, they look better with just one species schooling. Even though you can mix the neons and cardinals because they look like each other (and so will probably school), don't include the embers if you do, since they won't school with the others.
> 
> Either way, you probably will not have fish breeding in that tank, though it could make a nice community tank. To get fish breeding, you would likely need a species-only tank, and have and extra tanks, special fry foods and so on.


Thank you for the advice. I was thinking of getting the tetras and shrimp first and add the other fish accordingly. Looks like it will be with neon or cardinal tetras. I have also read that swordtail fish are pretty nice and if I have a thick planted fish tank with hiding spots the shrimps would be ok. I will have to look into it more. 

The male betta I was gonna add last and go from there. If they fight ill either have to return it or get a another tank but I wanted to just try it.

Also I guess I failed to mention this. I'm getting the feeder tank because its wider allowing my swimming room for the fishes as appose to a regular tank where its taller. I have no idea or intentions of breeding.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

In general I think you have the bioload part worked out quite well. Just make sure the tank is cycled first then add the fish slowly. If you haven't already it I suggest you read this:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

Some people cycle with a few fish but that is a risk for any fish and the neons are definitely too sensitive for cycling with IMO.

Cherry shrimp breed like rabbits but all your fish will view baby shrimp as popcorn. A few may still survive if you have lots of cover. Moss is good for that. Even the adults will be in danger unless they have lots of places to hide. I wouldn't really count the shrimp against the bioload unless you have 100s of them because they have such a low bioload and mostly just pick up leftover food anyway.

I agree with what others have said about Betta and Gourami not being a very good mix. I have heard of people keeping Betta and Gourami together without problems but I feel those are rare exceptions, not the general rule. Be careful if you try it because they may seem okay and then kill each other when you turn your back. Plenty of places for the fish to get out of each others way would be a must. In general Bettas in a community tank can work well but there are several problems to be aware of. If you get a Betta with an aggressive personality it will try to kill anything that moves, Bettas are slow swimmers with tempting tail fins so tail nipping from other fish like tetras can be a problem, also not being strong swimmers make sure the current isn't too strong for them. Sometimes female Bettas work better in a community setting they have smaller fins, are stronger swimmers and tend to be less aggressive.


----------



## yellowonyellow (Mar 23, 2012)

snail said:


> In general I think you have the bioload part worked out quite well. Just make sure the tank is cycled first then add the fish slowly. If you haven't already it I suggest you read this:
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
> 
> Some people cycle with a few fish but that is a risk for any fish and the neons are definitely too sensitive for cycling with IMO.
> ...


Wow such good information. All of it!


----------

